# My list is almost complete!



## goodfella86 (Jan 17, 2006)

My social anxiety list is 98% complete. :banana For some reason in the past three days my attitude has totally changed. I have become aggressive in confronting my fears. I will just tell you a few things that I did off the list: Called up a friend, picked them up and went bowling, I offered to do my moms grocery shopping for her just so I could get out and practice on my own, I was talking to people that I have never met. I have learned that although we might have to live with anxiety for our whole life, it doesn't have to be anywhere near as bad as you think. When I approach a stranger now I feel a little nervous but its managable. I expect that the more I do this the less stressful it will be.

I have come up with some useful techniques for some different situations that I will post in the other section. As for the last two things on my list, I have saved the hardest for last. The first thing would be to apply for a job and have the interview. I have just been telling myself that if every other goof ball in the world can get a job then so can I. :lol I would like to have this task completed in the next two weeks. Since college starts next week I should probably see how my schedule is first before applying for anything.

My final goal is to start dating. I will not waste the best time of my life. Physically I am happy with my appearance. I have been working out every other day for a year and am pretty close to having a six pac. On the other hand I am socially inexperienced with women. Talking to girls my age is probably the #1 thing on my list. I can talk to an older women fine, but when they are from age 18 - 25 I get nervous. I'm not to sure how to start, but I plan on just jumping in and trying things. I think working on eye contact and introducing myself :hs would be a good place to start. The important thing is now its just a matter of time before i have SA beat. 8)


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

that's great, I'm curious about your techniques, beat that son of a b*tch!


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

goodfella86 said:


> My social anxiety list is 98% complete. :banana For some reason in the past three days my attitude has totally changed. I have become aggressive in confronting my fears. I will just tell you a few things that I did off the list: Called up a friend, picked them up and went bowling, I offered to do my moms grocery shopping for her just so I could get out and practice on my own, I was talking to people that I have never met. I have learned that although we might have to live with anxiety for our whole life, it doesn't have to be anywhere near as bad as you think. When I approach a stranger now I feel a little nervous but its managable. I expect that the more I do this the less stressful it will be.
> 
> I have come up with some useful techniques for some different situations that I will post in the other section. As for the last two things on my list, I have saved the hardest for last. The first thing would be to apply for a job and have the interview. I have just been telling myself that if every other goof ball in the world can get a job then so can I. :lol I would like to have this task completed in the next two weeks. Since college starts next week I should probably see how my schedule is first before applying for anything.
> 
> My final goal is to start dating. I will not waste the best time of my life. Physically I am happy with my appearance. I have been working out every other day for a year and am pretty close to having a six pac. On the other hand I am socially inexperienced with women. Talking to girls my age is probably the #1 thing on my list. I can talk to an older women fine, but when they are from age 18 - 25 I get nervous. I'm not to sure how to start, but I plan on just jumping in and trying things. I think working on eye contact and introducing myself :hs would be a good place to start. The important thing is now its just a matter of time before i have SA beat. 8)


This is awesome dude!


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

How old are you bro? 

Dating is cool when you approach it the right way. Haha personally I'm having the time of my life going to girls...flirting with them.......and stuff  Trying to make up for the lost time. 

Dating wise I would start in your social circle. Approaching strangers is a big big step. I did it when I wasn't ready last summer. What we'd do (me and my older buddies Mike and Joe) is approach girls at the mall and just try to have a good time. I was soooo nervous so they'd give me something to start out with.....something like.......who do you think lies better men then tell my point of view or women........who do you think lies better? then tell my point of view in a fun way or excuse me are you single? (if yes) well can you cook?.....are you rich?........do you got cable tv? 

I'm lucky enough to have my very own personal made coach joe to consult with whenever I please. It's nice. This girl ditched me for snowcoming I told him what I did he gave me something better to do next time.

Good luck mate!


----------



## goodfella86 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm 19, :thanks for the advice.....are you familiar with the DJ bible or fastseduction?


----------

